# Spiele: Gestern indiziert, heute spielbar - diese Games sind runter vom Index



## System (23. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele: Gestern indiziert, heute spielbar - diese Games sind runter vom Index* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spiele: Gestern indiziert, heute spielbar - diese Games sind runter vom Index*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (23. Juni 2018)

Hach ja, so gut und manchmal auch durchaus sinnvoll ich die BPjM halt, es war ein Werkzeug der alten leute der Jugend ihre Moralvorstellungen aufzuzwingen. Ist es ja bis heute noch, nur haben sich die Zeiten zum Glück geändert und ist im Vergleich zu früher deutlich besser.
Manchmal immer noch nicht völlig bescheuert, aber deutlich besser. Mal abwarten, wenn spätere Generationen den Laden da "übernehmen", was dann daraus wird.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Manchmal immer noch nicht völlig bescheuert, aber deutlich besser. Mal abwarten, wenn spätere Generationen den Laden da "übernehmen", was dann daraus wird.



ähm, wir haben 2018 falls dir es nicht aufgefallen ist ...
Die Späteren Generationen arbeiten schon seit Jahren da ...
nenn doch mal 3 Große, bedeutende Spiele welche 2017/2018 auf dem Index gelandet sind wegen Jugenschutz


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juni 2018)

heutzutage wird eigentlich fast gar nix mehr indiziert, außer vielleicht Uncut-Versionen von WW2-Spielen aufgrund der Nazi-Symbole (Hakenkreuz)


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, wir haben 2018 falls dir es nicht aufgefallen ist ...
> Die Späteren Generationen arbeiten schon seit Jahren da ...
> nenn doch mal 3 Große, bedeutende Spiele welche 2017/2018 auf dem Index gelandet sind wegen Jugenschutz



Darf ich antworten?

1. Ke

2. In

3. Es


----------



## Loosa (23. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> heutzutage wird eigentlich fast gar nix mehr indiziert, außer vielleicht Uncut-Versionen von WW2-Spielen aufgrund der Nazi-Symbole (Hakenkreuz)



Laut PC Games (06/18, Seite 40) will sich ein tschechisches Indy an dieses Thema wagen. Ihr Spiel handelt vom 1942 besetzten Tschechien und zeigt auch historische Filmaufnahmen.
Es hat zwar den A Maze Award "Most Amazing Game" in Berlin gewonnen, PC Games verzichtet aber auf eine Nennung des Spiels. Welche Ironie; als Film gäbe es sicher ein "Prädikat Wertvoll", als Spiel erfährt man nichtmal den Namen ohne Umwege.
A MAZE. / Berlin – April 25–29, 2018

Ich hoffe die ziehen ihre Veröffentlichung in Deutschland wirklich durch.
Ein Kickstarter für so eine Aktion würde ich sofort unterstützen. Ganz besonders weil es eben kein tumber Shooter ist.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> heutzutage wird eigentlich fast gar nix mehr indiziert, außer vielleicht Uncut-Versionen von WW2-Spielen aufgrund der Nazi-Symbole (Hakenkreuz)



ja, deswegen war sich so Gemein und habe geschrieben wegen des Jugendschutz, weil die Hakenkreuze werden wegen einem Paragrafen im Strafgesetzbuch verboten, aber abseits davon unterscheidet sich ein Wolfenstein nicht von der Internationalen Version


----------



## NOT-Meludan (23. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> heutzutage wird eigentlich fast gar nix mehr indiziert, außer vielleicht Uncut-Versionen von WW2-Spielen aufgrund der Nazi-Symbole (Hakenkreuz)



Ist so nicht korrekt. Auch extrem Gewalt verherrlichende Spiele werden noch gerne indiziert.
Wegen der Darstellung der Gewalt in manchen Formen werden immer noch auf den Index gepackt, wobei die Begründungen da nicht manchmal wirklich einheitlich sind.
Geht dann irgendwie um Gewalt als reinen Selbstzweck etc.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde z.B. Hatred auf den Index gesetzt? Müsste mal in der Liste der BPjM nachschauen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2018)

hatred steht auf dem index (listenteil d).


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juni 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ist so nicht korrekt. Auch extrem Gewalt verherrlichende Spiele werden noch gerne indiziert.
> Wegen der Darstellung der Gewalt in manchen Formen werden immer noch auf den Index gepackt, wobei die Begründungen da nicht manchmal wirklich einheitlich sind.
> Geht dann irgendwie um Gewalt als reinen Selbstzweck etc.
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde z.B. Hatred auf den Index gesetzt? Müsste mal in der Liste der BPjM nachschauen.



ich sagte ja "fast", kann schon sein dass es mal ein Ausnähmchen wie eben dieses Hatred gibt, aber die kann man doch an einer Hand abzählen heutzutage


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2018)

aber außer Hatred, was auch jetzt nur irgendein Nischentitel ist und weit weg von Groß wie jetzt z.B. Doom oder Mortal Combat oder Gears
Was landet denn da noch drauf von denen? Und wenn man es drauf anlegt, dann kommt man noch irgendwie drauf, aber wie toll sind denn die Spiele schon?

Die Aussage dass die sich mal ändern sollen ist halt eher für Leute die etwas in der vergangenheit behaftet sind


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2018)

_Carmageddon _und _Dead Rising_ sind doch eigentlich bekannte Namen (beide 2017 indiziert) ...


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> _Carmageddon _und _Dead Rising_ sind doch eigentlich bekannte Namen (beide 2017 indiziert) ...



Von Dead Rising hat der 4. Teil auch seine rote Blakede von der USK bekommen (und zwar uncut) und damit nicht indizierbar durch die BPjM

Dead Island und Dying Light würden mir noch einfallen, aber die haben auch schon ein paar Jahre am Buckel, vor allem die Insel. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen dass Dying Light 2 seinen 18er Aufkleber bekommen wird nächstes Jahr


----------



## Batze (24. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> heutzutage wird eigentlich fast gar nix mehr indiziert, außer vielleicht Uncut-Versionen von WW2-Spielen aufgrund der Nazi-Symbole (Hakenkreuz)



Liegt auch daran das es sich kein einziger der sagen wir mal Größeren in der Branche sich erlauben kann das ein Spiel in Deutschland nur hinter der Ladentheke gehandelt wird. Vor 15-20 Jahren sah das eben noch anders aus.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juni 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Liegt auch daran das es sich kein einziger der sagen wir mal Größeren in der Branche sich erlauben kann das ein Spiel in Deutschland nur hinter der Ladentheke gehandelt wird. Vor 15-20 Jahren sah das eben noch anders aus.



Naja, in Zeiten des Internets und Imports ist es ja heute dann doch eher leichter als damals zu etwa N64 oder PS1 Zeiten an  indizierte Spiele (nicht an beschlagnahmte) ranzukommen würde ich sagen, wobei es damals natürlich (wenn man logischerweise volljährig war) auch kein Problem war, sofern man einen kleinen Spiele-Laden in der Stadt hatte. Die Ketten wie MM/Saturn waren da etwas biederer mit der "Hinter der Theke"-Thematik


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Ketten wie MM/Saturn waren da etwas biederer mit der "Hinter der Theke"-Thematik


"Etwas biederer"? 

Bei Saturn waren die um die Jahrtausendwende der Auffassung "indiziert" = "dürfen wir nicht verkaufen"


----------



## Batze (24. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, in Zeiten des Internets und Imports ist es ja heute dann doch eher leichter als damals zu etwa N64 oder PS1 Zeiten an  indizierte Spiele (nicht an beschlagnahmte) ranzukommen würde ich sagen, wobei es damals natürlich (wenn man logischerweise volljährig war) auch kein Problem war, sofern man einen kleinen Spiele-Laden in der Stadt hatte. Die Ketten wie MM/Saturn waren da etwas biederer mit der "Hinter der Theke"-Thematik



Ist schon klar und auch richtig. Aber diese Aufregung heute, die verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Zumal ich auch sogenannte Gamer nicht verstehe die ein Spiel nicht kaufen nur weil keine Nazi Symbole da sind. Also ich spiele ein Spiel des spielens her und nicht weil da ein Symbol an der Wand klebt. Also das habe ich noch nie verstanden. Story ist die gleiche, ablauf auch genau der gleiche, Erfolge genauso, alles gleich, aber weil da ein dummes Symbol nicht vorhanden ist wird gesagt, kaufe ich nicht, also das habe ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Etwas biederer"?
> 
> Bei Saturn waren die um die Jahrtausendwende der Auffassung "indiziert" = "dürfen wir nicht verkaufen"



Stimmt(e) ja auch. Das fußte zwar auf keiner rechtlichen Grundlage - Abgabe an Ü18 war ja erlaubt - war aber Firmenpolitik. Kein Mitarbeiter hätte indizierte Spiele bevorraten und verkaufen dürfen. Da gab's dann eher engagierte Verkäufer, die einem erklärten, wo man denn das "Zeug" problemlos legal beziehen konnte.


----------



## Batze (24. Juni 2018)

Also bei einigen kleineren Läden kann ich mich noch gut an die Hinterzimmer erinnern , war lustig.


----------



## solidus246 (24. Juni 2018)

Deutsche halt. Da wird geweint, was das Zeug hält.


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Etwas biederer"?
> 
> Bei Saturn waren die um die Jahrtausendwende der Auffassung "indiziert" = "dürfen wir nicht verkaufen"



Im MM wurde mir das mal so erklärt, dass sie indizierte Sachen nicht lagern, weil sie ausbilden. Was dann doch Sinn ergibt, Azubis sind schließlich auch unter 18 und dürfen mit so Ware halt nix zu tun haben. 
Auf Nachfrage bestellen war aber trotzdem kein Problem.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Im MM wurde mir das mal so erklärt, dass sie indizierte Sachen nicht lagern, weil sie ausbilden. Was dann doch Sinn ergibt, Azubis sind schließlich auch unter 18 und dürfen mit so Ware halt nix zu tun haben.



Äh, und? Dann nimmt eben ein Erwachsener Mitarbeiter die Ware an und verstaut problematische Sachen direkt im Giftschrank, zu dem die u18er keinen Schlüssel haben. Problem gelöst.

=> faule Ausrede


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh, und? Dann nimmt eben ein Erwachsener Mitarbeiter die Ware an und verstaut problematische Sachen direkt im Giftschrank, zu dem die u18er keinen Schlüssel haben. Problem gelöst.
> 
> => faule Ausrede



Wohl eher mehr Arbeit als es Wert ist. Warenannahme, Lager, Inventur, Regale füllen, Beratung, Kasse... das macht nicht "ein Erwachsener". Du brauchst also einen komplett separaten Arbeitsablauf für Zeug was kaum einen interessiert.

Da tut sich ein kleiner Ein-Mann-Betrieb mit Vorhang für's Hinterzimmer  leichter.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Etwas biederer"?
> 
> Bei Saturn waren die um die Jahrtausendwende der Auffassung "indiziert" = "dürfen wir nicht verkaufen"



Hat das da evtl nicht auch mit dem Ablauf des Verkaus zu tun gehabt?
In dem "kleinen" Geschäft, in dem ich Games verkauft habe, war man sowohl auf der Ladenfläche im Kundengespräch, als auch Kassierer.
Man konnte also einem Kunden dann das Produkt theoretisch eben tatsächlich unter der Ladentheke her verkaufen.
Sowas funktioniert der der "Schleusenkasse" in den Grossmärkten nicht wirklich, da an der Kasse eben "nur" Kassierer/-innen sitzen und keine Stapel da rumliegen haben können.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juni 2018)

Wie gesagt, bei mir war die Erklärung "_Management hat's verboten, punkt, aus, fertig_." 

Ich kann mich sogar eine eine Kaufhof-Filiale erinnern, die hatten nicht einmal "ab 16" im Angebot, mit der Begründung, sie hätten schon Beschwerden von Eltern gehabt und weil ihnen "der Aufwand zu groß wäre" (ja nee, is klar, VerkäuferIn an der Kasse ist natürlich nicht zuzumuten, a) Aufkleber anzusehen und b) einen Blick auf's Kiddie zu werfen), entschied man sich nur Spiele "bis 12" im Sortiment zu behalten.

Bei Filmen war's übrigens kein Problem, da gab's selbstverständlich ein paar Meter weiter "Ü18". 

EDIT: Als olle Nervensäge konnte ich mir natürlich den entsprechenden launigen Einwand nicht verkneifen, aber auch hier wurde ich mit einem achselzuckenden "_Haben wir leider nicht zu entscheiden, ist halt Hauspolitik._" abgebügelt.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juni 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei mir war die Erklärung "_Management hat's verboten, punkt, aus, fertig_."
> 
> Ich kann mich sogar eine eine Kaufhof-Filiale erinnern, die hatten nicht einmal "ab 16" im Angebot, mit der Begründung, sie hätten schon Beschwerden von Eltern gehabt und weil ihnen "der Aufwand zu groß wäre" (ja nee, is klar, VerkäuferIn an der Kasse ist natürlich nicht zuzumuten, a) Aufkleber anzusehen und b) einen Blick auf's Kiddie zu werfen), entschied man sich nur Spiele "bis 12" im Sortiment zu behalten.



Kaufhof war da wirklich extrem bieder ja, Karstadt war ähnlich aber die hatten wenigsten die 18er/16er Spiele in einer verschlossenen Glas-Vitrine.

Inzwischen haben aber beide Kaufhäuser ja schon viele Jahre *gar keine* Spiele (oder gar allgemein ne Multimedia-Abteilung, also auch Filme und Musik, zumindest bei Kaufhof soweit ich weiß) mehr, zumindest in den mir bekannten Häusern (glaub aber sogar dass das Bundesweit ist)


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wohl eher mehr Arbeit als es Wert ist. Warenannahme, Lager, Inventur, Regale füllen, Beratung, Kasse... das macht nicht "ein Erwachsener". Du brauchst also einen komplett separaten Arbeitsablauf für Zeug was kaum einen interessiert.


Hä?

Mit jeder Lieferung kommt ein Lieferschein. Ein sachkundiger Erwachsener könnte also von dem Paket, was in der Abteilung ankommt, schnell sehen, ob da ein fragwürdiger Titel dabei ist und danach eben entscheiden, ob *er *das jetzt auspacken muß oder er *die u18er *damit beauftragen kann, Fertig.

Und wieso "macht das nicht ein Erwachsener"? Arbeiten die nicht für ihr Geld? Oder hängst du dich gerade an dem für meine Argumentation völlig unwichtigen "ein" auf? Herrgott, dann eben "ein Rudel Erwachsener", das macht doch jetzt keinen Unterschied.



McDrake schrieb:


> Hat das da evtl nicht auch mit dem Ablauf des Verkaus zu tun gehabt?
> In dem "kleinen" Geschäft, in dem ich Games verkauft habe, war man sowohl auf der Ladenfläche im Kundengespräch, als auch Kassierer.
> Man konnte also einem Kunden dann das Produkt theoretisch eben tatsächlich unter der Ladentheke her verkaufen.
> Sowas funktioniert der der "Schleusenkasse" in den Grossmärkten nicht wirklich, da an der Kasse eben "nur" Kassierer/-innen sitzen und keine Stapel da rumliegen haben können.


Der Saturn war im Kaufhof integriert und hatte eine eigene Kundentheke, die für Beratung/Bestellung etc zuständig war (inklusive direkt daneben einem Backstagebereich, in dem man solche Spiele/Filme wenigstens als Bestellung unterbringen könnte), aber keine Kasse hatte, die gab's am Ausgang der Abteilung.


----------



## 1xok (24. Juni 2018)

Indizierung ist eine schlimme Sache. Betrifft nicht nur Deutschland, aber vor allem Deutschland. 

Left4Dead2 steht bis heute auf dem Index. Viele harmlose Spiele wie TF2  bekam man lange Zeit nur geschnitten , während das ungleich brutalere CSGO in Deutschland schon immer ab 16 zu haben war. Ungeschnitten. Dying Light2 landet wohl wieder auf dem Index. Heute stößt sich die USK daneben vor allem an japanischen Games aller Art, sobald spärlich bekleidete Anime Figuren darin auftauchen. Vieles bleibt dabei der Willkür der Prüfer überlassen, die uns seit nun mehr 30 Jahren bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies stören. Völlig grundgesetzwidrig zwar, aber von niemanden beanstandet. Die Befindlichkeiten dieser Leute stehen einfach über dem Gesetz. Und wenn ihnen ein Spiel nicht gefällt, wird es halt indiziert. Irgendeine schwachsinnige Begründung fällt denen ja immer ein.


----------



## Batze (24. Juni 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Indizierung ist eine schlimme Sache. Betrifft nicht nur Deutschland, aber vor allem Deutschland.



Nicht zu vergessen, was ich nie verstanden habe wenn schon Indiziert das sowas wie GTA immer durchgegangen ist. Für mich einer der Brutalsten verherrlichungen im Gamer Bereich die es gibt, worauf allerdings auch der Erfolg beruht.
Die ganze Serie ist einfach Brutal und Menschenunwürdig und gehört schon lange auf den Index. Dieses Machwerk spiegelt aber leider die Gesellschaft wieder.


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Die Befindlichkeiten dieser Leute stehen einfach über dem Gesetz.



Ähhhh... nein.


----------



## 1xok (24. Juni 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ähhhh... nein.



Viele Entscheidungen in diesem Bereich hätten vor dem BVG keinen Bestand. Aber anstatt eine Verfassungsklage anzustrengen , schneiden Publisher wie Bethesda lieber Bezüge zum Holocaust aus ihren Geschichten heraus.

Auch ein Lehrspiel wie Attentat 1942 erscheint in Deutschland aus diesem Grund nicht.  

Unsere Kinderschützer schießen längst weit übers Ziel hinaus, weil sie seit Jahrzehnten Narrenfreiheit genießen und durch fragwürdige Rechtskonstruktionen geschützt werden. An eine Verfassungsklage sind in der Praxis hohe Anforderungen geknüpft.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Unsere Kinderschützer schießen längst weit übers Ziel hinaus, weil sie seit Jahrzehnten Narrenfreiheit genießen und durch fragwürdige Rechtskonstruktionen geschützt werden. An eine Verfassungsklage sind in der Praxis hohe Anforderungen geknüpft.



*facepalm*
nenn den Paragrafen im Jugendschutzgesetz für das Verbot von Verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen ....


----------



## Batze (24. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> nenn den Paragrafen im Jugendschutzgesetz für das Verbot von Verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen ....



Du als Forums Nazi Jäger solltest doch wissen welcher § das ist?


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, deswegen war sich so Gemein und habe geschrieben wegen des Jugendschutz, weil die Hakenkreuze werden wegen einem Paragrafen im Strafgesetzbuch verboten, aber abseits davon unterscheidet sich ein Wolfenstein nicht von der Internationalen Version


Abseits der Symbolik unterscheidet es sich sehr wohl auch noch durch diverse andere Änderungen von der int. Version.


----------



## shaboo (24. Juni 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Abseits der Symbolik unterscheidet es sich sehr wohl auch noch durch diverse andere Änderungen von der int. Version.


In der deutschen Version wurde zwar der Bezug zum Dritten Reich komplett aus der Handlung entfernt (man kämpft nicht mehr gegen die Nazis, sondern gegen die Sekte "Die Wölfe"), aber ansonsten - insbesondere von der Gewalt und dem Blut her - ist das Spiel unzensiert. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass die deutsche USK 16-Fassung trotz entfernter Hakenkreuze indiziert wurde.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juni 2018)

Ist ja bereits ein Unterschied abseits der Symbolik oder nicht?

Des Weiteren wurde ein bestimmter Herr H.  nicht namentlich genannt im Gegensatz zur OV und außerdem hat dieser Herr H. in der deutschen Version auch eine digitale Rasur bekommen.

Zu sagen, abseits der Symbolik gebe es also keine Unterschiede, stimmt schlicht und einfach nicht.

Inwiefern einen diese Änderungen stören, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Geben tut es sie.


----------



## 1xok (25. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> nenn den Paragrafen im Jugendschutzgesetz für das Verbot von Verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen ....



JMStV § 4.  Es gibt in diesem Bereich nicht nur das  Jugendschutzgesetz.


----------



## TobiWan82 (25. Juni 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist ja bereits ein Unterschied abseits der Symbolik oder nicht?
> 
> Des Weiteren wurde ein bestimmter Herr H.  nicht namentlich genannt im Gegensatz zur OV und außerdem hat dieser Herr H. in der deutschen Version auch eine digitale Rasur bekommen.
> 
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen, dass auch Text für die deutsche Fassung verändert wurde um nicht anzuecken. Da hatte der Herr Heiler plötzlich Vorurteile gegen Spione o.O


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Left4Dead2 steht bis heute auf dem Index.



Das ist noch harmlos und relativ jung. Dark Forces steht noch bis 2020 auf dem Index, sofern Disney das nicht neu prüfen lässt


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juni 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist noch harmlos und relativ jung. Dark Forces steht noch bis 2020 auf dem Index, sofern Disney das nicht neu prüfen lässt



glaub nicht an eine Neuprüfung weil es alter Kanon ist. Aber 2 (+/- ? Monate) Jahre sind ja jetzt auch nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## MrFob (26. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> glaub nicht an eine Neuprüfung weil es alter Kanon ist.



Jo und die erste Mission von DF ist sogar mal so komplett unvereinbar mit Rogue One.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (26. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo und die erste Mission von DF ist sogar mal so komplett unvereinbar mit Rogue One.



Das stimmt  

Ich würde gerne eine Remake von Dark Forces zocken. Minimal aufgehübschte  Grafik, aktuelle Steuerung und fertig.


----------



## MrFob (26. Juni 2018)

conrad-b-hart schrieb:


> Das stimmt
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Remake von Dark Forces zocken. Minimal aufgehübschte  Grafik, aktuelle Steuerung und fertig.



... yep, und wenn sie dann schon dabei sind, dann koennten sie als naechstes gleich noch ein Jedi Knight 4 raushauen.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juni 2018)

conrad-b-hart schrieb:


> Das stimmt
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Remake von Dark Forces zocken. Minimal aufgehübschte  Grafik, aktuelle Steuerung und fertig.



ich meine es gibt ein Fan-Remake mit der Jedi Outcast/Academy Engine

edit:

ne Mod




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDZp3Oms4qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (26. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich meine es gibt ein Fan-Remake mit der Jedi Outcast/Academy Engine
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Wow, sehr cool. Davon hoere ich gerade zum ersten mal.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juni 2018)

hab mal nachgekuckt, die Mod wurde wohl leider nie fertiggestellt weil einer der beiden Modder an einem Herzinfarkt verstorben ist.

https://www.moddb.com/mods/dark-forces-a-mod-for-jedi-academy


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> glaub nicht an eine Neuprüfung weil es alter Kanon ist. Aber 2 (+/- ? Monate) Jahre sind ja jetzt auch nicht mehr die Welt.


Natürlich ist es nicht Kanon, sonst müssten sie ja Rogue One noch mal überarbeiten. ;p
Um die 2+ Jahre geht es ja auch nicht, nur, dass es mit der Technik und Optik halt immer noch drauf steht ^^



MrFob schrieb:


> Wow, sehr cool. Davon hoere ich gerade zum ersten mal.


Die gibt es schon lange, aber leider nur für wenige Level. Sie haben zwischendurch auch mal von Outcast auf Academy gewechselt, aber wie LOX schrieb, wird die vermutlich nie finalisiert.


Alternativ gäbe es noch die XL Mod, Engine Upgrade für das Original (und auch Outlaws, ist ja auch die Jedi Engine). Aber da sollte man mittlerweile vorsichtig sein bzgl. Download-Quellen. Die offizielle Quelle ist tot.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2019)

dead island und riptide stehen nicht länger auf dem index.


----------



## Enisra (28. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dead island und riptide stehen nicht länger auf dem index.



ach
mach sachen, wie kommts?


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach
> mach sachen, wie kommts?



Vermutlich eine Neuprüfung - Zombies und unrealistisch überzogene Gewalt sind vermutlich nicht mehr "so schlimm". ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Januar 2019)

jup laut schnittberichte wurde es neu geprüft

was jetzt interessant wäre ob Techland im Zuge des Erfolgs auch Dying Light nochmal neu prüfen lässt, würde sich ja anbieten, da ja 2019 davon der 2. Teil kommen soll


----------



## Enisra (28. Januar 2019)

ich mein klar wurde das neugeprüft, aber das muss ja beantragt werden, von sich aus machen die das ja nicht


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2019)

Das werden Warner oder Techland vorgelegt haben.

*Edit* Ja,  natürlich Blödsinn - Siehe http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...mes-sind-runter-vom-index-2.html#post10210764


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das werden Warner oder Techland vorgelegt haben.



Dead Island ist von Deep Silver  Warner ist der Publisher von Dying Light, also dem geistigen Nachfolger


----------



## fud1974 (28. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> jup laut schnittberichte wurde es neu geprüft
> 
> was jetzt interessant wäre ob Techland im Zuge des Erfolgs auch Dying Light nochmal neu prüfen lässt, würde sich ja anbieten, da ja 2019 davon der 2. Teil kommen soll



Ich befürchte Dying Light hat noch das Problem mit den Kinder-Zombies.. das ist wohl problematischer was die Freigabe angeht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte Dying Light hat noch das Problem mit den Kinder-Zombies.. das ist wohl problematischer was die Freigabe angeht.


Dead Space 2 hatte seine Baby-Necros... Und kam trotzdem durch. Eine gewisse Chance hätte DL somit noch. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dead Island ist von Deep Silver  Warner ist der Publisher von Dying Light, also dem geistigen Nachfolger



Ach huch, stimmt. Das hat mein Kopf vermutlich wegen der Ähnlichkeit und der Erwähnung vorab durcheinander geworfen. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2019)

vielleicht kommt ein hd-"remaster"? 
sollte sich ja relativ einfach bewerkstelligen lassen = easy money


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt ein hd-"remaster"?
> sollte sich ja relativ einfach bewerkstelligen lassen = easy money


von Dead Island? Auf Konsole gibts das schon lange   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2019)

muss mir entfallen sein. danke.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2019)

Dark Forces wird wohl erst regulär (Ende) kommendes Jahr vom Index fliegen - Disney bekommen den Hintern nicht hoch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dark Forces wird wohl erst regulär (Ende) kommendes Jahr vom Index fliegen - Disney bekommen den Hintern nicht hoch.


Sind echt schon 25 Jahre her?!  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sind echt schon 25 Jahre her?!


Sollte. Indizierung der Uncut war im Sept. 95. Die Nachgeschobene de-Fassung (hatte nur unwesentliche Änderungen bei Texten, ein paar Texturen und Dialogen), wurde  erst mit einen Stempel mit "Keine Jugendfreigabe" versehen, aber kurz danach im Oktober (vermutlich wegen Inhaltsgleichheit) von der BPjS kassiert.


----------



## Enisra (29. Januar 2019)

bei Dark Forces fand ich das nur Lustig, dass man das lange noch bei Steam kaufen konnte, bis dass irgendso einem Möchtegern Gutmenschen mal aufgefallen ist


----------



## ninja87 (17. Januar 2020)

Toll recherchiert und verdammt unterhaltsam geschrieben. Kompliment an den PC Games Autor.


----------

